# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Do this and you'll have at least a few lucids a week.

## MrOMGWTF

I tried everything, DILD, WILD, SSILD. SSILD was the one that gave me the most promising results, but it often gave me a terrible insomnia. So this is my current technique for achieving lucidity, it's incredibly simple and gives AMAZING results. I developed this by an accident:
1. Establish a scientific hobby.
2. Set your alarm clock for 5 hours after you get into your bed.
3. When you wake up, grab your phone, get on internet and study the thing that you're interested in. And when I mean study, I mean study HARD. Read scientific papers. Ask questions. Draw your own conclusions. This gets your acetylcholine levels to skyrocket. What I do is research drugs. I read about new research chemicals, look up their receptor affinities, compare the molecules, read studies. That does the job for me.
4. Get back to sleep. You should be tired at this point, so that shouldn't be a problem.
5. When you get back to sleep with your acetylcholine levels elevated, you'll eventually discover that you're dreaming. Enjoy.

PS: Don't forget to rub your hands when you get lucid. That's the key to stabilizing your lucids. And don't fall prey to false awakenings.

----------


## Mate122

Interesting.I shell try it sometimes.What do you mean by scientific hobby.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Well, anything that has to do with science!

Actually it can be anything that has to do with numbers, graphs, and thinking. You just gotta think, in a logical way.

----------


## Raipat

software development also works well. And reading of inspiring books.

----------


## VagalTone

It could be an interesting avenue but i see many people becoming conscious of the ill effects of interrupting sleep patterns.
DEILD remains the most sleep friendly method.

----------


## TheConqueror89

What are the effects you have noticed that people are reporting after long periods of sleep interruption patterns related to their induction methods? I'm particularly curious because I, a few years ago, had quite a few LD per week but stopped my activity because i was worried that, in the future, this could cause problems to myself as my sleep patterns were interrupted a lot by me writing my dreams down and trying to induce new lucids. I didn't want this to mess with my cognitive capacities at the time as i needed, and still need, them seriously preserved for my work.





> It could be an interesting avenue but i see many people becoming conscious of the ill effects of interrupting sleep patterns.
> DEILD remains the most sleep friendly method.

----------


## VagalTone

> What are the effects you have noticed that people are reporting after long periods of sleep interruption patterns related to their induction methods? I'm particularly curious because I, a few years ago, had quite a few LD per week but stopped my activity because i was worried that, in the future, this could cause problems to myself as my sleep patterns were interrupted a lot by me writing my dreams down and trying to induce new lucids. I didn't want this to mess with my cognitive capacities at the time as i needed, and still need, them seriously preserved for my work.



I have read superficially about it, but from good sources. Perhaps you can google it. I think biphasic sleep is acceptable but multiple awakenings per night seem like a bad thing. But, if not on a daily basis, i think it is not relevant. In short, for my self i prefer to take chance of natural awakenings  and start counting or autosuggestion for DEILD and not too much arousal like dream journaling.

----------


## TheConqueror89

I see what you mean. I also stopped at the time because of that. I was waking up a lot during the whole night because i would end a dream and have to write it down on the journal. But to me it was the best method as the increase in dream recall really helped me on having lucid dreams. If i dont dream journal i doubt i will be able to Lucid Dream so efficiently. One thing i wonder is, the sleep pattern goes through some phases, with a certain periodicity. Generally when you wake up to dream journal you wake up after a dream. So, most of the times you will wake up after a REM period. During the whole night, the idea i had from personal experience and what i learned in university was that there were spontaneous short duration awakenings, during which you would move, roll over, etc but you wouldnt remember them and would go back to sleep. If this is true, the Dream Journaling and waking up to write them wouldnt have such an important impact as they would be just more sustained awakening rather than superficial ones that you would forget. Of course im just advancing my theories. The fact is i was afraid of their impact as well.

So, what techniques do you use to avoid this problem. Do you dream journal? If not, are you able to retain a good dream recall?

----------


## VagalTone

> I see what you mean. I also stopped at the time because of that. I was waking up a lot during the whole night because i would end a dream and have to write it down on the journal. But to me it was the best method as the increase in dream recall really helped me on having lucid dreams. If i dont dream journal i doubt i will be able to Lucid Dream so efficiently. One thing i wonder is, the sleep pattern goes through some phases, with a certain periodicity. Generally when you wake up to dream journal you wake up after a dream. So, most of the times you will wake up after a REM period. During the whole night, the idea i had from personal experience and what i learned in university was that there were spontaneous short duration awakenings, during which you would move, roll over, etc but you wouldnt remember them and would go back to sleep. If this is true, the Dream Journaling and waking up to write them wouldnt have such an important impact as they would be just more sustained awakening rather than superficial ones that you would forget. Of course im just advancing my theories. The fact is i was afraid of their impact as well.
> 
> So, what techniques do you use to avoid this problem. Do you dream journal? If not, are you able to retain a good dream recall?



I will PM you so as not to be keep offtopic. Sorry OP

----------


## Dark Passenger

Have you ever gotten dubs in your dreams?

----------


## jammylammy

My equivalent to the rubbing hands together is to get down on the floor and feel the ground, and feel how real it is. This has the same effect for me.
Anyway, I will give this a try! Now, what could I be interested in? I know: Particle physics!

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

Yes MrOMGWTF, WBTB has also been the answer for me over the years! 

After all what does Wake Back To Bed mean?  According to my research WBTB means waking up after 4 to 5 hours of sleep and then spending a 30 to 60 minutes of wakefulness.  This is more than just using the bathroom! I typically take this time to review LD techniques and to plan and incubate upcoming dream prospects.  This practice alone has been the key to my LD success!  

This being said I would not advocate WBTB every night.  As for me I only use WBTB two or three times a week and still experience some LD success on off nights...

----------


## DreamDudeDave

Could somebody explain what "acetylcholine levels" have to do with Lucid Dreaming, or Dreaming in general?

----------


## DreamDudeDave

> Could somebody explain what "acetylcholine levels" have to do with Lucid Dreaming, or Dreaming in general?



"Acetylcholine has been shown to promote REM sleep."

I see, so, reading about something that interests you increases your acetylcholine levels? 

Would "awareness meditation" increase your acetycholine levels?

All I can find on google is how to increase acetylcholine with different foods and supplements.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> "Acetylcholine has been shown to promote REM sleep."
> 
> I see, so, reading about something that interests you increases your acetylcholine levels? 
> 
> Would "awareness meditation" increase your acetycholine levels?
> 
> All I can find on google is how to increase acetylcholine with different foods and supplements.



Hey, sorry for the terribly late response, it was a long time since the last time I browsed this forum.

One of the functions of the acetylocholine system is logical and judgmental thinking.

When you dream, your body releases an enzyme called acetylcholinesterase into your blood. It causes your acetylocholine levels to drop down.
Thanks to low acetylocholine levels, you can have very strange and illogical dreams, yet still not come to a realization that you are dreaming. But when you dream with normal or elevated acetylocholine levels, you dont lose the ability to think logically and judge. Therefore it is very probable that you will question your dream at some point.

----------


## EddieDean

I'm really glad to have come across this. From now on I'll be studying for the next day's class during my WBTB's!

----------


## Astaroth

I'm trying this tonight  ::D:

----------

